# Teething & Tantrums?



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

DS is almost 15 months, and has 12 teeth already, including 4 molars. All came in without much hassle--a bit of night-waking, a small measure of clinginess. He's generally the most easy-going baby, relaxed, rarely cries, never had a tantrum, STTN, etc.

He's now cutting all four canines at once, and has turned into a meltdown monster. Every little thing that doesn't go his way, he just shuts his eyes tight and clenches all his muscles and starts wailing. We're talking multiple meltdowns in an hour, here. All are fairly short, and I either hold him or distract him to get him calmed down again. He'd never had a tantrum at all until last week, now it's constant.

Here's my question: do you think it's just the teething, or is he entering toddler tantrum phase? In other words, do you think the tantrums will stop and he will return to his happy self when the teeth break through? Or is this just the new reality?

Anyone BTDT? Thanks!


----------



## pellifoli (Feb 12, 2005)

from my experience, it's *probably* the canines. they suck. BIGTIME. teething sucked in general for us (and still sucks at 2.5.) but the canines were awful, 15 months in particular was awful. DS would smash his face on his little wooden table he was in such pain. and since then he's also had horrible referred pain to his ear, accompanied by ringing in his ear & dizziness w/his 2 yr. molars. so yes, teething can do a number on a kid.

good luck, hope it evens out after they're through!


----------



## wendizbaby (Jul 22, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....







: I am right there with you!! I now have faith (ds is 25 months) that when he is like this, it HAS to be something else! In the last week, he has turned into this whiney little monster that cries no matter WHAT happens. I don't see any molars coming in, but like I said, I am having faith that this is just teething (or the cold he's had for a week) and he will eventually get back to his wonderful, little self.
I was just talking to my dh about this tonight.....teething is the worst thing ever!! HOW did this serve us from an evolutionary perspective to have crying babies cutting teeth???? You think our species would have been wiped out long ago!









Wendi


----------



## xmama4 (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow. I am so totally there right now. I feel your pain.







You've given me hope.... I was afraid this was just a toddler thing and the tantrums were permanent. Here's hoping that teeth break soon for both our sons!


----------



## megan sacha (Oct 24, 2005)

12 months tomorrow here and I think we're seeing the beginnings of the molars coming in. OMG...I thought the others were bad. Our poor boy is miserable, loose stool, doesn't want to eat or drink milk, worse than usual sleep, tantrums, screaming. I just have such a hard time believing this is normal. We have to drug him up for all of us to survive. It sucks so much!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

The eye teeth are BAD!!! We were on vacation when they were really coming in, well they had already been coming in for 2-3 months by then. Night-waking, whining, clingy-ness, teeth coming in nearly drive a sane parent to the crazy farm. My DD is now close to 19 month and has started again, with her 2 year molars that will probably take 2 years to come in, at least it feels like that. She was GREAT about 2 weeks ago, then last week she started the clinging, the complaining, the tantruming if she doesn't get her way, she has turned into a Jekyl-and Hyde personality. UGH, it's amazing that I actually think I could have another child because teething seems to be natures birth control, at least it is for me, I really don't know if I can start all over right now.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, a word of hope...

As of Saturday, DS seems to have returned to normal. His cold and viruses seemed to clear up. Although the teeth haven't busted through yet, they must be taking a break, because the drool has subsided and the gums aren't all red and swollen. You can just see the teeth right underneath.

So it looks like my dear, sweet child hasn't turned into a meltdown monster permanently. I hope the same is true of yours!


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, definitely the teething. The canines were THE WORST for us, for sure (far worse than molars even). I'm of the mindset that tantrums have a root cause, or at least that physical issues can play a huge role in triggering them, whether it be tiredness, teething, or what have you.

The best thing for us in preventing tantrums (or reducing their severity) has been using sign language. When she starts to get upset or wind up in a tantrum, we gently remind her to use her signs to tell us what she needs. Granted, sometimes she's reacting to not getting her way, but we still acknowledge her communicating her needs to us, and try to find something that is acceptable that will satisfy that need (so if she wants to jump on the couch, is reminded that's not allowed, then starts freaking out, we encourage her to go jump on her little trampoline -- that sort of thing).

But teething DEFINITELY plays a huge role in tantrums in our house. So giving her Hylands proactively (and Infant Motrin when it's really bad) also helps a lot. As does letting her comfort nurse.

Glad your little one's feeling better, but know that you are definitely not alone, and acting out when they feel unwell is totally normal and understandable.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm right with all you mamas. DS is cutting his eye teeth right now and has started night waking, nursing more, whining, melt downs...

I wish they would just cut through already! Poor little guy.


----------



## tjlsmom (Jan 25, 2008)

Jeesh. I thought it was just us. I totally agree w/ the Jeckyll and Hyde personality. Motrin seems to work well for us when he is hurting really bad. It helps him to relax and be able to rest.


----------



## Trixie Pixie's Mom (May 5, 2007)

we are going through the smae thing! its awful every tiny thing makes her so mad! and she keeps chewing on everything







and isnt sleeping very well i hope they come through soon.


----------

